# Bean & Pasta Salad



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2002)

This is an excellent side dish for a BBQ or as a light summer meal.  I have added cut up grilled chicken to it also.  With all the beans it is a great vegetarian meal.

BEAN AND PASTA SALAD 

8 oz. uncooked rotini 
1 can black beans 
1 can great Northern beans 
1 can kidney beans 
1 11-oz. can whole kernel corn 
1 2-oz. jar pimiento, chopped 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup Zesty Italian dressing 
1/2 tsp. ground red pepper 
1/2 tsp. dry mustard 

Cook and cool rotini. Mix all beans, corn and pimiento in bowl with juice from cans. While pasta is cooking and beans are soaking mix mayo, dressing, pepper, and mustard. 

Pour bean mixture into colander, rinse and drain. Mix everything well and refrigerate for 2 hours. 

Makes 10 cups

MY NOTES: The mixture HAS to refrigerate for 2 hours to let the Italian dressing "calm" down. After 2 hours you can't taste it like you can at first. This is excellent with pulled pork. I have also added a can of garbonzo beans to stretch it a little.


----------



## cookies140 (Apr 29, 2002)

*bean and pasta salad*

I just printed this out as a great recipe for Steve's graduation party.  Don't laugh, but what are Great Northern Beans, so that I can buy some?  Are they like butter beans?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm not laughing here!!!  I think they are the same as Navy beans, or white beans.  Either of those ring a bell?  No, they are not like butter beans at all (just in case you decide to use them!)

You will LOVE this recipe.  It is one of those foods that you will make over and over again.


----------

